# Alarm Salesman



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Had an Comcast salesman come to the door selling their new alarm system. Very proud of my dogs as they alerted me to him being outside and we to a down stay without continued barking while he spoke (thought I would throw in that brag). The young man had a well rehearsed speech including telling me that 1 in 6 homes will have a home invasion this year! This alarm he went on sounds at the opening of any door or window and the bad guy startled runs away as the police are called (it even sends me an email saying it did all this). I was very polite and let him finish before asking him why he was so far away from the front door? He said "because of your dogs" I asked how he knew I had dogs? He said he heard them when he was in my driveway. I asked him if he had any thoughts of just opening the front door or maybe a window and just coming in? He said no, not with those dogs there. At this point I think he realized that my house was going to be the 5 out of 6 that did not get broken into and he was not going to sell me an alarm system. I thanked him, wished him luck and closing the front door and turning to my dogs I said "don't look so smug, without opposable thumbs none of you can send me an email like that alarm can".


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

That is really a hoot! 

Once an ADT alarm salesman walked up to me when I was outside in the driveway and when the dogs saw him from inside he got to hear the sound of four GSDs barking their fool heads off at him. He just said "nevermind" and continued to the next house. Gooooood dogs!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How funny! and you have patience to listen to the whole speech.
Good doggies!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol!Good job pups!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

"don't look so smug, without opposable thumbs none of you can send me an email like that alarm can".

... but you could train them to phone you


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

That had to be hilarious as it unfolded and he realized where you going with your questions. About a month ago we went to the forest preserves(Midnite, my male GSD and I). As we were getting out of the car--I was putting his long line on--a church person approached. My first thought was why would a church person be at the woods passing out literature, but I carried on. As he approached he asked me if my dog was a K-9, I said yes while I'm thinking to myself, no he is a cat. He spoke for a minute and the dog just sat and watched, as he was leaving a police car pulls up and at that moment I realized that when he asked if he was a K-9, he meant police dog. Midnite was happy with himself and I looked at him and said I don't know what your so happy about--you just impersonated an officer. He tilted his head and looked at me like who me?


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Strikker said:


> Had an Comcast salesman come to the door selling their new alarm system. Very proud of my dogs ...


Love your story. When people ask if I have a security alarm I tell them I have an 8P-2B&B System (8 paw, 2 bark and bite!).


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

To be honest, this was a great training moment for the dogs. A five min. down stay with distraction. The irony of the conversation just made the moment perfect :grin2:


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

MythicMut said:


> Strikker said:
> 
> 
> > Had an Comcast salesman come to the door selling their new alarm system. Very proud of my dogs ...
> ...


I'm SO stealing that when I get a chance to use it!

Side note: apparently the system doesn't protect you from e-theft! Foiled by no opposable thumbs!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Strikker said:


> Had an Comcast salesman come to the door selling their new alarm system. Very proud of my dogs as they alerted me to him being outside and we to a down stay without continued barking while he spoke (thought I would throw in that brag). The young man had a well rehearsed speech including telling me that 1 in 6 homes will have a home invasion this year! This alarm he went on sounds at the opening of any door or window and the bad guy startled runs away as the police are called (it even sends me an email saying it did all this). I was very polite and let him finish before asking him why he was so far away from the front door? He said "because of your dogs" I asked how he knew I had dogs? He said he heard them when he was in my driveway. I asked him if he had any thoughts of just opening the front door or maybe a window and just coming in? He said no, not with those dogs there. At this point I think he realized that my house was going to be the 5 out of 6 that did not get broken into and he was not going to sell me an alarm system. I thanked him, wished him luck and closing the front door and turning to my dogs I said "don't look so smug, without opposable thumbs none of you can send me an email like that alarm can".


This is hysterical. Matter of fact the whole thread is. 

I use the he-doesn't-have-opposable-thumbs retort when my kids use to complain how much I do for my boy. Lol.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

The advantage with those electronic systems is that you can't bribe it with a cheeseburger ?

But they don't cuddle so there's that...

Before we got Chandler I disliked my so's business trips. Now I feel better. He cane home from one recently(@1am)... The dog growled from the breed, walked to the top of the stairs and growled again, ran down stairs all the while growling and looking ferocious. He took one like at SO and turned back into our derpy buddy.


----------



## shakariah (May 5, 2016)

My mother 3 years ago, robbed at gunpoint pointbinbyhe city and beat up by 40 yr old, she was 85. Police interviewed her in hospital and sketch artist did composite. While there NY sister asked best deturrant. Detective said "dog".
Yesterday grand daughter started to come in house. Both dogs barked, 7 month old boxer stayed in front room, 3 month old German shepherd went to back door to investigate while barking. Shows who will protect and serve.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is what someone would be greeted with if they came in my house or attempted to do so(and this isn't all of them-2 are missing)(1 of those missing is a GSD):grin2:


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

:rofl:

I love stories like this!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

llombardo said:


> This is what someone would be greeted with if they came in my house or attempted to do so(and this isn't all of them-2 are missing)(1 of those missing is a GSD):grin2:


I see you got the P-B&B Super Duper Trooper upgrade model of what Mythicmut has. I did hear something about it includes thumbs but I think that was just a rumor.


----------



## kaiju (May 13, 2016)

Though no GSDs, the Burmese Mountain dogs made me laugh
So big and scary but they just wanted to be friends


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

llombardo said:


> This is what someone would be greeted with if they came in my house or attempted to do so(and this isn't all of them-2 are missing)(1 of those missing is a GSD):grin2:


Do you have enough dogs? Maybe you need a few more? 0


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> Do you have enough dogs? Maybe you need a few more? 0


LOL--we are good. This is the first time in years that all dogs are potty trained, obedience trained and 1.5 yrs and older. I have been raising puppies forever and now they are all grown up.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You sound like a mom whose last baby is finally out of diapers. I'm laughing with you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LuvShepherds said:


> You sound like a mom whose last baby is finally out of diapers. I'm laughing with you.


If I think about it, it's depressing. I'm used to go go go with no breaks. Now it's much calmer and everyone has found their place. Every now and then I see a pup that needs a home and I think about it, but I always decide to just enjoy every moment with the ones I have.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

You're doing the 'crazy cat lady' thing wrong. lmao


----------

